# Realtek RTL8111F zu langsam?



## noxXx (28. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir vor ein Paar Wochen einen neuen PC mit Asus P8Z77-M Pro und dem darauf verbauten LAN-Controller Realtek RTL8111F zusammengebaut. Seit dem laufen Youtube-Videos nurnoch mit langer Wartezeit. Ich habe gerade nochmal an meinem Notebook getestet, dort laufen 1080p Videos problemlos (das ist nebenbei auch von ASUS).

Zur Info: Ich habe eine 100MBit Leitung von Unitymedia. der Speedtest zeigt immer so um die 80Mbit/s an und Downloadspeed ist sonst auch ok. Ein Freund hatte mir geraten, Asus Network iControl zu installieren, das nützt aber leider auch nichts.

Hat jemand Ahnung, woran das liegen kann? Es ist wirklich nur bei Youtube am "abkacken" und auch nur an diesem PC. Der Router unterstützt ebenfalls GBit Lan (ist ein TP-Link TL-WR1043ND), aber daran wirds wohl nicht liegen, denn am Laptop läuft Youtube ja. Windows zeigt mir auch an, dass ich eine Verbindung mit 1,0 GBit/s habe.

Für Ideen woran das liegen kann bin ich euch sehr dankbar!

MFG noxXx


----------



## TurricanVeteran (28. Februar 2013)

Mit was hast du am notebook getestet? Lan oder wlan?
Wenn dein realtek lan-chip im treiber die selben einstellmöglichkeiten hat wie meiner ( bei mir heiß das ding im gerätemanager "Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller"), dann gehe mal in den gerätemanager. Dort gibt es im lan-treiber noch einstellmöglichkeiten. 
Deaktiviere doch mal das ganze öko-gedöns (green ethernet, energy efficient ethernet usw.),fließkontrolle und interupt-moderation. Ggf. kannst du auch testweise noch die ganzen offload-funktionen deaktivieren.
Auch könntest du testen, ob ein anderer port am router hilft und wenn dein router das her gibt, könntest du mittels qos deinem rechner auch eine höhere priorität geben.


----------



## noxXx (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe an meinem Notebook mit Wlan (n) getestet. Da laden Videos halt so wie man es sich wünscht, an meinem PC muss ich immer warten, sonst lädt der ein paar Sekunden Videomaterial runter und dann dauerts wieder, das ist ja nicht normal. Im Gerätemanager hat mein LAN-Controller den gleichen Namen, ich habe auch mal die Einstellungen so geändert wie du es beschrieben hast (erst ohne dann mit Offload), aber ist immernoch total am stocken. Erst dachte ich halt das liegt an Youtube, die sind ja auch nicht immer die schnellsten. Aber da ich das Problem erst mit dem neuen Board habe und mein Notebook es auch hinbekommt...

Naja vielleicht/hoffentlich legt sich das Problem ja wieder. Danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (2. März 2013)

Teste doch mal mit dem lan-anschluß deines notebooks.
Was für einen router hast du? Kann der ggf. qos?


----------



## noxXx (4. März 2013)

Wird etwas schwierig mit dem LAN-Anschluss, habe nämlich keinen dran. Router ist TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, ich glaube der kann QoS. Das komische ist halt, dass es ja vorher ging. Ein bekannter von mir hat auch kürzlich auf ein Asrock AM3+ Board gewechselt und Pingprobleme, bis er XFAST LAN installiert hat. Deshalb hat er mir ja auch empfohlen, network iControl zu installieren, was aber wenig bis gar nichts bewirkt hat (1 Video ging schneller laden, der Rest immernoch langsam).

Ich schau mir gerade nebenbei ein 360p Video an und der Puffer-Balken ist schon wieder nicht zu sehen^^


----------



## TurricanVeteran (4. März 2013)

noxXx schrieb:


> Wird etwas schwierig mit dem LAN-Anschluss, habe nämlich keinen dran.


Was ist das für ein ding? Ich kenne keine laptops ohne lan-anschluß. 


> Router ist TP-Link TL-WR1043ND, ich glaube der kann QoS. Das komische ist halt, dass es ja vorher ging.


Ein geänderter netzwerk-chip im pc kann viel bewirken...
 Ich fahre mit meinem realtek-chip in meinem htpc in unserem netzwerk auch eher schlecht. Die bandbreitenverteilung geht meist zu gunsten anderer.


> Ein bekannter von mir hat auch kürzlich auf ein Asrock AM3+ Board gewechselt und Pingprobleme, bis er XFAST LAN installiert hat.


Xfast lan sollte das selbe wie cfosspeed sein. Suche mal danach und installiere es (gibt ja testversion)


----------



## Gast20140625 (4. März 2013)

Macht dein PC sonst noch was nebenher? So Updates laden oder in die Richtung.

Dass du bei deiner Leitung nicht mal schnell genug für ein 360p Video lädst, kanns ja nicht sein, das geht sogar mit meinem Holzinternet.
Auf anderen Videoportalen läuft es flüssig? 

Wenn der Speedtest gute Werte bringt, könnte es auch sein, dass nur nicht richtig gepuffert wird. 
Evtl. mal "Automatisches Cache Management" Ausschalten und manuell einen fetten Cache festlegen.


----------



## noxXx (5. März 2013)

Super, dankeschön! Der Tip mit dem Cache hat funktioniert, endlich wieder vernünftig Videos schauen. Ich hab mal direkt das Maximum (1024MB) genommen, würde auch weniger gehen? Hab nämlich ne 128GB SSD. Zu meinem Laptop: ich bin Zenbook-Besitzer, habe zwar nen Adapter, aber auch keine Lust gehabt das schön verlegte LAN-Kabel vorzuholen um es in den Adapter zu stecken^^

MFG noxXx


----------

